# Broken Tail ?



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I had to take Scooby to the Emergency vets last night because he'd been out into the garden at 8 as usually but came in really unsettled he was scurrying around with his tail and bum tucked right under him he was whimpering and really unsettled after a good examination of him the vet found a swelling and lump towards the bottom of the first 3rd of his tail, boy did he howl when she touched it , she thinks its probably more bruising than broken but if he's still in pain or not wagging it in 3 days to go see our own vet. 
Really worried about treatment if it is broken, would it need to be docked ???
I so hope not, its sad now to see him without his waggy tail but would be worse if he lost it all together, has anyone had any experience with this type of injury. ???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr broke her tail earlier this year. The vet gave us some pain killers, Metacam, and she just sort of got over it. 
It's going to be really tender and sensitive for awhile, but eventually Scooby will get through it.


----------

